# Why Does the U.S. Use Fahrenheit Instead of Celsius?



## Mindful (Dec 9, 2019)

The Fahrenheit scale was devised by German scientist Daniel Gabriel Fahrenheit in 1724 and, in 1742, a Swedish astronomer named Andres Celsius came up with a less unwieldy system based on multiples of 10, which is the system used today in most of the world. PIXABAY

Why Does the U.S. Use Fahrenheit Instead of Celsius?


----------



## fncceo (Dec 9, 2019)

Because Fahrenheit is easier to spell.


----------



## Mindful (Dec 9, 2019)

^If you're an American and you've ever had a conversation with someone from another country about the weather, you've probably been a little confused when he or she says that the afternoon temperature is a nice 21 degrees. To you, that might sound like a chilly winter day, but to them, it's a pleasantly warm springtime temperature.

That's because virtually every other country in the rest of the world uses the Celsius temperature scale, part of the metric system, which denotes the temperature at which water freezes as 0 degrees, and the temperature at which it boils as 100 degrees. But the U.S. and a few other holdouts – the Cayman Islands, the Bahamas, Belize and Palau – cling to the Fahrenheit scale, in which water freezes at 32 degrees and boils at 212 degrees. That means that the 21 degrees C temperature that we previously mentioned is the equivalent of a balmy 70 degrees F in the U.S.

The persistence of Fahrenheit is one of those puzzling American idiosyncrasies, the equivalent of how the U.S. uses the word soccer to describe what the rest of the planet calls football. So why is it that the U.S. uses a different temperature scale, and why doesn't it switch to be consistent with the rest of the world? There doesn't seem to be a logical answer, except perhaps inertia. Americans generally loathe the metric system – this 2015 poll found that just 21 percent of the public favored converting to metric measures, while 64 percent were opposed.


----------



## Mindful (Dec 9, 2019)

fncceo said:


> Because Fahrenheit is easier to spell.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Dec 9, 2019)

Mindful said:


> ^If you're an American and you've ever had a conversation with someone from another country about the weather, you've probably been a little confused when he or she says that the afternoon temperature is a nice 21 degrees. To you, that might sound like a chilly winter day, but to them, it's a pleasantly warm springtime temperature.
> 
> That's because virtually every other country in the rest of the world uses the Celsius temperature scale, part of the metric system, which denotes the temperature at which water freezes as 0 degrees, and the temperature at which it boils as 100 degrees. But the U.S. and a few other holdouts – the Cayman Islands, the Bahamas, Belize and Palau – cling to the Fahrenheit scale, in which water freezes at 32 degrees and boils at 212 degrees. That means that the 21 degrees C temperature that we previously mentioned is the equivalent of a balmy 70 degrees F in the U.S.
> 
> The persistence of Fahrenheit is one of those puzzling American idiosyncrasies, the equivalent of how the U.S. uses the word soccer to describe what the rest of the planet calls football. So why is it that the U.S. uses a different temperature scale, and why doesn't it switch to be consistent with the rest of the world? There doesn't seem to be a logical answer, except perhaps inertia. Americans generally loathe the metric system – this 2015 poll found that just 21 percent of the public favored converting to metric measures, while 64 percent were opposed.



The Celsius scale is too large as each is equivalent to 1.8 degrees Farenheit. 

Liters are too small, as are kilometers and kilograms.  Think  about filling up your car and it taking 80 liters.  Distances work better than kilometers. Everyone would love to weigh 75 kilos but the range is too wide. .

Liquid measure are


----------



## fncceo (Dec 9, 2019)

Mindful said:


> There doesn't seem to be a logical answer, except perhaps inertia.



Nothing wrong with inertia.  No reason to change for change's sake.  Jimmy Carter tried to legislate the metric system into America in the '70s and it flopped miserably.


----------



## Mindful (Dec 9, 2019)

fncceo said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > There doesn't seem to be a logical answer, except perhaps inertia.
> ...



Yes; but just think. It was invented by a German.


----------



## Mindful (Dec 9, 2019)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > ^If you're an American and you've ever had a conversation with someone from another country about the weather, you've probably been a little confused when he or she says that the afternoon temperature is a nice 21 degrees. To you, that might sound like a chilly winter day, but to them, it's a pleasantly warm springtime temperature.
> ...



OTOH, you do have metric. I've noticed in Target, for instance, the bedding is also listed in metres and centimetres.

And in French!


----------



## fncceo (Dec 9, 2019)

Mindful said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...



That must be why it's illegal to tear off the tags.


----------



## fncceo (Dec 9, 2019)

Mindful said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...



Not everything that came out of Germany is bad ...


----------



## Mindful (Dec 9, 2019)

fncceo said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > fncceo said:
> ...



I come out of it once or twice a year. To the US. 


The bread is amazing. And the doughnuts.


----------



## irosie91 (Dec 9, 2019)

fncceo said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > There doesn't seem to be a logical answer, except perhaps inertia.
> ...



I remember that CARTER thing-----it was like he could not think of anything
to do.      BIG problem for me------101 degrees is no longer fever and 98.6 is
no longer "normal"      for simplicity-----in weather     20 degrees is something
like 70


----------



## fncceo (Dec 9, 2019)

Mindful said:


> The bread is amazing



On the other hand, I still bake my Bubbe's German sourdough rye recipe with home-milled flour, molasses, fennel, anise, and orange zest.

It's to die for ...


----------



## fncceo (Dec 9, 2019)

irosie91 said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...



Having lived abroad for most of my adult life, I am adept at going back and forth.  But, changing from one to the other is not an easy thing.


----------



## irosie91 (Dec 9, 2019)

fncceo said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > fncceo said:
> ...



I am not adept


----------



## Mindful (Dec 9, 2019)

fncceo said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > The bread is amazing
> ...



I love that too. 

Infact I think I might go out and buy some. Soon.


----------



## Mindful (Dec 9, 2019)

Before decimalisation in the UK, visiting Americans could never get their heads around: one and sixpence three farthings.


----------



## fncceo (Dec 9, 2019)

Mindful said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...



Buy?!  Blasphemy!


----------



## Mindful (Dec 9, 2019)

fncceo said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > fncceo said:
> ...



I'm not geared up for baking bread.


----------



## fncceo (Dec 9, 2019)

Mindful said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...



There is nothing better than a house smelling of baking bread.


----------



## Mindful (Dec 9, 2019)

fncceo said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > fncceo said:
> ...



I know. I used to make it in my previous life. 

The yeast smell when it's rising.


----------



## there4eyeM (Dec 9, 2019)

It is inexplicable.


----------



## petro (Dec 9, 2019)

Mindful said:


> ^If you're an American and you've ever had a conversation with someone from another country about the weather, you've probably been a little confused when he or she says that the afternoon temperature is a nice 21 degrees. To you, that might sound like a chilly winter day, but to them, it's a pleasantly warm springtime temperature.
> 
> That's because virtually every other country in the rest of the world uses the Celsius temperature scale, part of the metric system, which denotes the temperature at which water freezes as 0 degrees, and the temperature at which it boils as 100 degrees. But the U.S. and a few other holdouts – the Cayman Islands, the Bahamas, Belize and Palau – cling to the Fahrenheit scale, in which water freezes at 32 degrees and boils at 212 degrees. That means that the 21 degrees C temperature that we previously mentioned is the equivalent of a balmy 70 degrees F in the U.S.
> 
> The persistence of Fahrenheit is one of those puzzling American idiosyncrasies, the equivalent of how the U.S. uses the word soccer to describe what the rest of the planet calls football. So why is it that the U.S. uses a different temperature scale, and why doesn't it switch to be consistent with the rest of the world? There doesn't seem to be a logical answer, except perhaps inertia. Americans generally loathe the metric system – this 2015 poll found that just 21 percent of the public favored converting to metric measures, while 64 percent were opposed.


There was a push in the 70's to convert. We learned both when I was in school. But standard won the way probably since most folks were resistant to it.
We have a mix in this country. 
I have metric and standard tools, working as a carpenter,  houses are still designed in feet and inches. An 8 ft sheet works with a 12, 16,19.25 and 24 inch truss layout. Standard measurements are far easier for house layouts.

We pump gas by the gallon but buy soda in liters. 
I feel it is an advantage to know both.


----------



## Mindful (Dec 9, 2019)

The British kept miles.


----------



## fncceo (Dec 9, 2019)

Even today, in most countries around the world ... pilots measure altitude in feet and distance in miles (albeit statute miles).


----------



## Mindful (Dec 9, 2019)

fncceo said:


> Even in most countries today ... pilots measure altitude in feet and distance in miles (albeit statute miles).



I've noticed that on the  GPS router/moving map.


----------



## MAGAman (Dec 9, 2019)

Mindful said:


> The Fahrenheit scale was devised by German scientist Daniel Gabriel Fahrenheit in 1724 and, in 1742, a Swedish astronomer named Andres Celsius came up with a less unwieldy system based on multiples of 10, which is the system used today in most of the world. PIXABAY
> 
> Why Does the U.S. Use Fahrenheit Instead of Celsius?


The great thing about Metric is converting different measurements. 

1cc = 1ml  = 1gram (Multiplied by weight of fluid, water being 1).. As I recall.

A 1 liter tank is simply a 10mm(?) cube. You need a computer to figure a gallon 

My memory is fuzzy but once you get the equivalencies its easy.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Dec 9, 2019)

Mindful said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...



They are in French because that is where the product is probably also sold. 

Would you ever answer someone that your height is 165mm?

I pronounce "Target" as "Tar-jay" because it sounds like a high-class French store.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Dec 9, 2019)

fncceo said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...



That's one of the biggest misconceptions out there.  Read the tag!  It say that it is illegal to tear off the tags unless you are the consumer.


----------



## Mindful (Dec 9, 2019)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...



I thought it might be something to do with French Canada.

I've heard about the Tar-Jay thing.


----------



## Likkmee (Dec 9, 2019)

Metric just sounds better. I got your  8.135 hangin bayyyyybeeee


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Dec 9, 2019)

Mindful said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...



Almost every product I buy has directions, assembly, etc. written in Spanish and/or French.

How about Jacques Say Pa-nay?


----------



## Mindful (Dec 9, 2019)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...



Spanish I get.

But French?


----------



## playtime (Dec 9, 2019)

i would probably say resistance & laziness.  i remember when i was in high scool during the 70's, there was a 'push' to teach it - but the math dept tried to get the science dept to teach it & the science dept basically told them to get bent. soooooooooooooooo............

it was dropped pretty quickly & here we are.


----------



## depotoo (Dec 9, 2019)

Mindful said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...


Canada is close by.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Dec 9, 2019)

depotoo said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...



Many people in Canada don't speak a word of English.  When Celine Dion first hit it big many years ago she was singing in English and did not understand a word.  The Canadian military has a self-inflicted problem in that some of their troops do not even speak the same language.


----------



## MAGAman (Dec 9, 2019)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> That's one of the biggest misconceptions out there.  Read the tag!  It say that it is illegal to tear off the tags unless you are the consumer.


I never actually read one.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Dec 9, 2019)

MAGAman said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > That's one of the biggest misconceptions out there.  Read the tag!  It say that it is illegal to tear off the tags unless you are the consumer.
> ...



You should, for your own education and to stop using that old wive's tale.


----------



## martybegan (Dec 9, 2019)

Mindful said:


> The Fahrenheit scale was devised by German scientist Daniel Gabriel Fahrenheit in 1724 and, in 1742, a Swedish astronomer named Andres Celsius came up with a less unwieldy system based on multiples of 10, which is the system used today in most of the world. PIXABAY
> 
> Why Does the U.S. Use Fahrenheit Instead of Celsius?


----------



## MAGAman (Dec 9, 2019)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> You should, for your own education and to stop using that old wive's tale.


I never actually believed it.

I think I'll go read the back of my coffee maker now.


----------



## anynameyouwish (Dec 9, 2019)

Mindful said:


> The Fahrenheit scale was devised by German scientist Daniel Gabriel Fahrenheit in 1724 and, in 1742, a Swedish astronomer named Andres Celsius came up with a less unwieldy system based on multiples of 10, which is the system used today in most of the world. PIXABAY
> 
> Why Does the U.S. Use Fahrenheit Instead of Celsius?




is the answer:  "because evil liberals are trying to destroy our country"?

that seems to be the answer for every other conservative lunacy


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Dec 9, 2019)

MAGAman said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > You should, for your own education and to stop using that old wive's tale.
> ...



Great idea, but I don't think it has a mattress tag.


----------



## Frannie (Dec 9, 2019)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...



LOL and the American military has acting destroyer captains that know that Oxygen is flammable and that believe that Blackhawk helicopters are made of tissue paper like material.

PS The destroyer captain also does not understand the reason for the watch rules for anchored ships.  But then that is the real captains responsibility not the acting cooks.

PSS.  Instructions also come in Chinese Japanese Indian Swedish and others because it is easier to print one book and not be concerned as to where the product ships.

But the Admiral knew that

Not


----------



## westwall (Dec 9, 2019)

Mindful said:


> The Fahrenheit scale was devised by German scientist Daniel Gabriel Fahrenheit in 1724 and, in 1742, a Swedish astronomer named Andres Celsius came up with a less unwieldy system based on multiples of 10, which is the system used today in most of the world. PIXABAY
> 
> Why Does the U.S. Use Fahrenheit Instead of Celsius?







For one thing, it is more accurate.


----------



## Frannie (Dec 9, 2019)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> MAGAman said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...


Tell us the old wives tale


----------



## Frannie (Dec 9, 2019)

westwall said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > The Fahrenheit scale was devised by German scientist Daniel Gabriel Fahrenheit in 1724 and, in 1742, a Swedish astronomer named Andres Celsius came up with a less unwieldy system based on multiples of 10, which is the system used today in most of the world. PIXABAY
> ...


Why


----------



## Frannie (Dec 9, 2019)

anynameyouwish said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > The Fahrenheit scale was devised by German scientist Daniel Gabriel Fahrenheit in 1724 and, in 1742, a Swedish astronomer named Andres Celsius came up with a less unwieldy system based on multiples of 10, which is the system used today in most of the world. PIXABAY
> ...


Explain how much money you have that you can pay for Mexicans healthcare


----------



## Oddball (Dec 9, 2019)




----------



## westwall (Dec 9, 2019)

Frannie said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...








Why what?  Fahrenheit is far more precise.

Duh.


----------



## alang1216 (Dec 9, 2019)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> The Celsius scale is too large as each is equivalent to 1.8 degrees Farenheit.
> 
> Liters are too small, as are kilometers and kilograms.  Think  about filling up your car and it taking 80 liters.  Distances work better than kilometers. Everyone would love to weigh 75 kilos but the range is too wide. .
> 
> Liquid measure are


Get a grip Goldilocks.  The Celsius scale is too large (can you tell the difference between 69 and 71 degrees Farenheit) and liters are too small (they're approximately a quart).  Meters are about a yard.  It would probably take the US only a week to get used to a new system.


----------



## westwall (Dec 9, 2019)

alang1216 said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > The Celsius scale is too large as each is equivalent to 1.8 degrees Farenheit.
> ...






Each degree of Celsius is approximately 2.12 degrees Fahrenheit.   Thus, it is not as precise a measurement as Fahrenheit. 

In science accuracy is everything.  That's why the hard sciences will continue to use Kelvin and Fahrenheit


----------



## Frannie (Dec 9, 2019)

westwall said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...



Describe how F is more precise than C

LOL you can't

super duh


----------



## Frannie (Dec 9, 2019)

westwall said:


> alang1216 said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...



what is hard science

Most science uses Celsius or Kelvin when needed.  They use C so info can be shipped and compared worldwide without conversion


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Dec 9, 2019)

Mindful said:


> Why Does the U.S. Use Fahrenheit Instead of Celsius?




Why do we still use the Imperial measurement system instead of Metric?

Answer:  Americans are too stupid to handle the transition.


----------



## Frannie (Dec 9, 2019)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Why Does the U.S. Use Fahrenheit Instead of Celsius?
> ...


The world has one superpower, why should a superpower bow down to inferiors and their token system


----------



## Mindful (Dec 9, 2019)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Why Does the U.S. Use Fahrenheit Instead of Celsius?
> ...



I never noticed.


----------



## alang1216 (Dec 9, 2019)

westwall said:


> alang1216 said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...


Celsius scale is too large (can you tell the difference between 69 and 71 degrees Farenheit) and liters are too small (they're approximately a quart).  Meters are about a yard.  It would probably take the US only a week to get used to a new system.[/QUOTE]
Each degree of Celsius is approximately 2.12 degrees Fahrenheit. Thus, it is not as precise a measurement as Fahrenheit.

In science accuracy is everything. That's why the hard sciences will continue to use Kelvin and Fahrenheit[/QUOTE]
That is silly, hopefully you are being funny.  There are as many decimal points in Celsius as there are in Kelvin and Fahrenheit.


----------



## Hellbilly (Dec 9, 2019)

Mindful said:


> The Fahrenheit scale was devised by German scientist Daniel Gabriel Fahrenheit in 1724 and, in 1742, a Swedish astronomer named Andres Celsius came up with a less unwieldy system based on multiples of 10, which is the system used today in most of the world. PIXABAY
> 
> Why Does the U.S. Use Fahrenheit Instead of Celsius?



Its too complicated for Republicans to understand.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MAGAman (Dec 9, 2019)

westwall said:


> For one thing, it is more accurate.


That's why we have decimals.


----------



## fncceo (Dec 9, 2019)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...



It's a joke.


----------



## westwall (Dec 9, 2019)

Frannie said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > alang1216 said:
> ...







Hard science/exact science, is any science that is objective,  rather than subjective.


----------



## westwall (Dec 9, 2019)

alang1216 said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > alang1216 said:
> ...


Each degree of Celsius is approximately 2.12 degrees Fahrenheit. Thus, it is not as precise a measurement as Fahrenheit.

In science accuracy is everything. That's why the hard sciences will continue to use Kelvin and Fahrenheit[/QUOTE]
That is silly, hopefully you are being funny.  There are as many decimal points in Celsius as there are in Kelvin and Fahrenheit.[/QUOTE]





No, I'm being very serious.  In physics, or chemistry extreme accuracy is required.  Celsius is too imprecise.


----------



## Likkmee (Dec 9, 2019)

westwall said:


> alang1216 said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...


That is silly, hopefully you are being funny.  There are as many decimal points in Celsius as there are in Kelvin and Fahrenheit.[/QUOTE]





No, I'm being very serious.  In physics, or chemistry extreme accuracy is required.  Celsius is too imprecise.[/QUOTE]
OK. I suppose you find decimal points too confusing ?
It's far beter to use 1/78986 plus 37/64


----------



## HenryBHough (Dec 9, 2019)

Anti-Fahrenheitists prefer doing it the French Way.


----------



## alang1216 (Dec 9, 2019)

westwall said:


> Hard science/exact science, is any science that is objective,  rather than subjective.


Science is ALWAYS objective, if it is subjective it is not science.  Simple.   Some things are harder to measure, e.g., psychology vs physics, but they are never subjective.


----------



## Frannie (Dec 9, 2019)

westwall said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...



Oh I thought you were a geologist who cracked rocks with your head


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Dec 9, 2019)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> The Celsius scale is too large as each is equivalent to 1.8 degrees


Haha...WHAT?!?!

So, if someone tells you it is 74 degrees outside, are you like, "Oh, thats nice!"...but when they tell you it is 73 degrees outside, you're like, "Fuck that! There's no way I'm going outside!"


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Dec 9, 2019)

westwall said:


> Each degree of Celsius is approximately 2.12 degrees Fahrenheit. Thus, it is not as precise a measurement as Fahrenheit.


Well that might be the most absurd thing i have ever heard anyone say. 

Kids: if you need "precision", you will be using decimal points. And yes, both scales are just as accurate as one another.


----------



## westwall (Dec 9, 2019)

alang1216 said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Hard science/exact science, is any science that is objective,  rather than subjective.
> ...






No, it's not.  Geology, physics, chemistry.  Those are objective.  They are measurable.
Sociology,  climatology, psychology (with the exception of industrial organizational), are not.  Thus they are subjective, hence soft/inexact sciences.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Dec 9, 2019)

westwall said:


> alang1216 said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...


Also utterly absurd. Climatology is exact , objective science. No, you arent going to "hope" into existence an average temperature or a running mean temperature. Using the same data and methods, you will get the same results. Every time.  Due to chaos, margins of error in predictions become larger over time. This is also true of chemistry and physics. Which is an absurd thing to say in itself, as all physical science is just made up of subfields of physics. Chemistry is just a branch of physics.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Dec 9, 2019)

Mindful said:


> The Fahrenheit scale was devised by German scientist Daniel Gabriel Fahrenheit in 1724 and, in 1742, a Swedish astronomer named Andres Celsius came up with a less unwieldy system based on multiples of 10, which is the system used today in most of the world. PIXABAY
> 
> Why Does the U.S. Use Fahrenheit Instead of Celsius?


We use thes archaic forms of measurement because we are a former British colony full of intransigent, lazy minded people.

There's your answer.


----------



## westwall (Dec 9, 2019)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > alang1216 said:
> ...






No it ain't, cupcake.  Anytime a science refers to consensus, it is no longer an exact science.   When opinions are the goalposts, it ain't objective.

But those are facts, and we all know you don't do facts


----------



## Mindful (Dec 9, 2019)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > The Fahrenheit scale was devised by German scientist Daniel Gabriel Fahrenheit in 1724 and, in 1742, a Swedish astronomer named Andres Celsius came up with a less unwieldy system based on multiples of 10, which is the system used today in most of the world. PIXABAY
> ...



Yeah. So lazy, we ruled the world.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Dec 9, 2019)

westwall said:


> alang1216 said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...



Your math skills suck, but everything else you said was on point. You quoted my post where I said each degree Celsius is equal to 1.8 degrees Fahrenheit,   212 - 32 = 180/10 = 1.8.degrees


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Dec 9, 2019)

fncceo said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > fncceo said:
> ...



Toy you  it is a joke.  To most people, they believe it is dead serious that you cannot cut the tags off of a mattress.


----------



## fncceo (Dec 10, 2019)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...



I only joke about deadly serious things.


----------



## Mindful (Dec 10, 2019)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > alang1216 said:
> ...



In the end, it comes down to: I'm either hot or cold.


----------



## Frankeneinstein (Dec 10, 2019)

Mindful said:


> So why is it that the U.S. uses a different temperature scale, and why doesn't it switch to be consistent with the rest of the world? There doesn't seem to be a logical answer,


There is no mystery, the decision to go with the english system today is mostly military and based largely on how difficult it makes both industrial and military espionage against us...
... in order to both steal and use American technology countries need both the metric system and english system in use requiring schools to teach it and factories to reproduce it meaning countries would have to run and pay for a 2 tier system where as here in the US we just use one of the many allies who already have the metric system in place to develop products and while converting a product from metrics to the english system is easy, it is in some cases impossible to do the reverse, [the skin on one of the U.S.bombers [b-52?] was or is 1/52 of an inch, everything else made the bomber unsafe due to weight and maneuverability]...
...the soviets once captured a U.S. b-29 and had to break down the plane into it's over 100,000 parts and then copy them exactly piece by piece, by the time they were done we were already 2 upgrades ahead...these "facts" came to me years ago so you may want to check them for accuracy but the point is an accurate one.


----------



## fncceo (Dec 10, 2019)

Frankeneinstein said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > So why is it that the U.S. uses a different temperature scale, and why doesn't it switch to be consistent with the rest of the world? There doesn't seem to be a logical answer,
> ...



Problem solved ...


----------



## cnm (Dec 10, 2019)

Mindful said:


> So why is it that the U.S. uses a different temperature scale, and why doesn't it switch to be consistent with the rest of the world?


How can one be exceptional if one is not?


----------



## cnm (Dec 10, 2019)

petro said:


> I have metric and standard tools, working as a carpenter, houses are still designed in feet and inches. An 8 ft sheet works with a 12, 16,19.25 and 24 inch truss layout. Standard measurements are far easier for house layouts.


Guess what will happen to house design when an 8ft sheet is a 2400 sheet?


----------



## cnm (Dec 10, 2019)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> The Canadian military has a self-inflicted problem in that some of their troops do not even speak the same language.


No habla?


----------



## cnm (Dec 10, 2019)

westwall said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > The Fahrenheit scale was devised by German scientist Daniel Gabriel Fahrenheit in 1724 and, in 1742, a Swedish astronomer named Andres Celsius came up with a less unwieldy system based on multiples of 10, which is the system used today in most of the world. PIXABAY
> ...


Deplorables haven't heard of the decimal point.


----------



## Yarddog (Dec 10, 2019)

Mindful said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...




From what I hear, the bread in Sicily is the best in the world. Well, they have the best variety of wheat and still use old methods.


----------



## cnm (Dec 10, 2019)

westwall said:


> Each degree of Celsius is approximately 2.12 degrees Fahrenheit. Thus, it is not as precise a measurement as Fahrenheit.
> 
> In science accuracy is everything. That's why the hard sciences will continue to use Kelvin and Fahrenheit


You are a raving loony. As though all Fahrenheit thermometers are longer than Centigrade thermometer so therefore have an expanded scale. We can see the deplorable approach to science in your post. Well, ok, unscience.


----------



## cnm (Dec 10, 2019)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Each degree of Celsius is approximately 2.12 degrees Fahrenheit. Thus, it is not as precise a measurement as Fahrenheit.
> ...


Don't despair, Westwall may well keep posting and break his own record.


----------



## cnm (Dec 10, 2019)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > alang1216 said:
> ...



Not only his math skills.


----------



## Mindful (Dec 10, 2019)

fncceo said:


> Frankeneinstein said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...



I've got one of those.


----------



## fncceo (Dec 10, 2019)

cnm said:


> petro said:
> 
> 
> > I have metric and standard tools, working as a carpenter, houses are still designed in feet and inches. An 8 ft sheet works with a 12, 16,19.25 and 24 inch truss layout. Standard measurements are far easier for house layouts.
> ...



A 1 and 1/2 inch gap when the metric panel is too short.


----------



## Frankeneinstein (Dec 10, 2019)

Mindful said:


> The persistence of Fahrenheit is one of those puzzling American idiosyncrasies, the equivalent of how the U.S. uses the word soccer to describe what the rest of the planet calls football.


lol...OK...Not sure why you are so puzzled by this but the reason is because in the U.S. the word "sucks" doesn't work or make sense when used in conjunction with the word "Football"


----------



## Mindful (Dec 10, 2019)

Frankeneinstein said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > The persistence of Fahrenheit is one of those puzzling American idiosyncrasies, the equivalent of how the U.S. uses the word soccer to describe what the rest of the planet calls football.
> ...



I'm not puzzled, just mildly frustrated at trying to do the conversions.

Your 'football' doesn't make any sense, because it  doesn't have much to do with the foot.


----------



## karpenter (Dec 10, 2019)

fncceo said:


> Because Fahrenheit is easier to spell.


And Makes A Better Novel And Movie Title


----------



## Frankeneinstein (Dec 10, 2019)

Mindful said:


> I'm not puzzled, just mildly frustrated at trying to do the conversions.


I must have misunderstood what you meant when referring to it as "puzzling"...and we [the U.S.] don't have any problem with the conversions


> Your 'football' doesn't make any sense, because it doesn't have much to do with the foot.


Yeah, same problem the metric system has


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Dec 10, 2019)

fncceo said:


> Jimmy Carter tried to legislate the metric system into America in the '70s and it flopped miserably.



  I can remember that.  I want to think it was late elementary school to early Jr. High School for me, which, yes, would roughly correspond to the Carter Administration.  There was a very big push in public schools, at least the ones I attended, to teach us the metric system, and to encourage its use.  It just never took root.

  The closest that metric ever came to taking root here in the U.S. was when gasoline started to break $1/gallon.  Many gas pumps of the era weren't equipped to charge a dollar or more per unit of gasoline, so many were reconfigured to dispense gas in liters rather than gallons.  This mainly had the effect of driving consumers to gas stations that had pumps that still dispensed by the familiar gallon; and stations that had pumps that were limited to less than a dollar per unit, in order to stay in business, had to upgrade their pumps.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Dec 10, 2019)

irosie91 said:


> I remember that CARTER thing-----it was like he could not think of anything
> to do.      BIG problem for me------101 degrees is no longer fever and 98.6 is
> no longer "normal"      for simplicity-----in weather     20 degrees is something
> like 70



  Interesting bit of trivia.  When Daniel Gabriel Fahrenheit devised his scale, he used the coldest temperature he could produce, from salted ice, as zero, and his own body temperature as a hundred.  He was ill at the time, with a fever.  Had he been healthy at the time, we would now consider 100°F. to be the normal body temperature; or whatever he normally ran.  It actually varies from one person to another.  I normally run about a degree or two cooler than what is considered _“normal”_.

  If we were going to standardize on a different scale, my preference would be for the Kelvin scale.  Both the Fahrenheit and Celsius scales have the oddity that zero on the scale is not truly zero.  That makes as much sense, to me, as a length scale where zero is defined as some arbitrary, significant, positive length, and where lengths shorter than that have negative values.  The Kelvin scale has its zero point at true absolute zero.


----------



## Mindful (Dec 10, 2019)

Bob Blaylock said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> > Jimmy Carter tried to legislate the metric system into America in the '70s and it flopped miserably.
> ...



You use the metric system for your money, don't you?


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Dec 10, 2019)

Mindful said:


> You use the metric system for your money, don't you?



  I don't know that our money is defined by *•THE•* metric system, but it is based on powers of ten.

  And here's something interesting that I learned, a year or s ago.

  The dollar, of course, is our basic unit of currency.  We also have a unit called a cent, which is defined as 1/100 of a dollar.  Look at the back of an American penny, and you'll see that it states its value as one cent.  Look at a nickel, and it will state its value as five cents.

  So, what does it state, as the value, on the back of a dime?  Ten cents?  No.  It gives its value as one dime.  It turns out that we also have an officially-defined unit of currency called a dime, which is defined as 1/10 of a dollar.

  We have some other officially-defined units which are much less widely known or used.  There is a mil, which is defined as 1/1000 of a dollar.  The smallest coin ever issued was a 5-mil coin, or half a cent.  Some states, at one point, issued 1-mil tokens, that could be used to pay taxes which were assessed down to the mil.

  Also defined, but not widely used, are the eagle, which is ten dollars, the union, which is a hundred dollar, and the grand, which is a thousand dollars; though _“grand”_ is often used as a sort of a slang term, by people who mostly do not realize that it's not really slang, but a true, officially-defined unit, that means exactly what they think it means as a slang term.

  This has led me to wonder about something.  Motor fuel prices are nearly always specified to the mil.  If I were to go to a gas station,and buy exactly a gallon of gasoline priced at 3.499/gallon, and I were to use cash or a debit/credit card to pay for my purchase, it'd be rounded to the cent.  I wonder if it's possible, that if I went to a gas station that would accept a stone-age paper check, if I could write a check for exactly $3.499, thus paying the exact price of that gallon of gasoline, and if my bank account would then have its balance reduced by that exact amount, down to the mil.  I wonder if internally, banks maintain balances to a finer granularity than the cent.  Seems to me like they'd have to, to accurately calculate interest in some cases.


----------



## Mindful (Dec 10, 2019)

Bob Blaylock said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > You use the metric system for your money, don't you?
> ...



That's what I meant. The British went over to units of ten during the decimalisation of a previously unfathomable (to foreigners) currency.

They still sell eggs in batches of 12.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Dec 10, 2019)

Mindful said:


> That's what I meant. The British went over to units of ten during the decimalisation of a previously unfathomable (to foreigners) currency.
> 
> They still sell eggs in batches of 12.



  They do here, as well.  It's still quite common to see certain things sold by the dozen.  By the gross (a dozen squared, or 144) is less common.

  By the way, you know what the most disgusting number is?  It's 288.  It's two gross.


----------



## Mindful (Dec 10, 2019)

Bob Blaylock said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > That's what I meant. The British went over to units of ten during the decimalisation of a previously unfathomable (to foreigners) currency.
> ...



Have you ever figured out lbs and stones?


----------



## fncceo (Dec 10, 2019)

Mindful said:


> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...



Stones are great ... I only weigh 12.


----------



## Mindful (Dec 10, 2019)

fncceo said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Bob Blaylock said:
> ...



What's that in kilos?


----------



## fncceo (Dec 10, 2019)

Mindful said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...



75


----------



## cnm (Dec 10, 2019)

fncceo said:


> cnm said:
> 
> 
> > petro said:
> ...


I see you have realistic expectations of American house design using the metric system.


----------



## xband (Dec 10, 2019)

There are six feet in a fathom and three miles in a league. Lambda equals 1 over period time.


----------



## Frankeneinstein (Dec 10, 2019)

Mindful said:


> You use the metric system for your money, don't you?


Not when we want change


----------



## Mindful (Dec 10, 2019)

How are you with acres?


----------



## alang1216 (Dec 10, 2019)

Frannie said:


> Oh I thought you were a geologist who cracked rocks with your head


When I do it with my head, that is science.  When I do it with my mind, that is not science.  Subtle difference I admit.


----------



## petro (Dec 10, 2019)

cnm said:


> petro said:
> 
> 
> > I have metric and standard tools, working as a carpenter, houses are still designed in feet and inches. An 8 ft sheet works with a 12, 16,19.25 and 24 inch truss layout. Standard measurements are far easier for house layouts.
> ...


Nothing.
Not going to happen.
Entire industry is tooled to standard measurements. All materials from framing to finish are in standard.
There is no benefit to switch from a system that works perfectly well.

There is also a problem with 10 as it is only divisible by 2 and 5.
While 12 is divisible by 2,3,4 and six. Making that house layout much easier.

Guess what.
Canadian carpenters also use standard in metric Canada.
Why do Canadian carpenters still measure in feet and inches? - Fine Homebuilding
The link forgot 19 1/4 works also.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Dec 10, 2019)

Mindful said:


> So lazy, we ruled the world.


Yep,lazy minded. The people who actually do all that use metric whenever possible.


----------



## Frannie (Dec 10, 2019)

alang1216 said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > Oh I thought you were a geologist who cracked rocks with your head
> ...


Everything at the top of the pyramid is science.  As when a grease monkey mechanic says why did they do this that way when this would be easier and better.  If his new way is adopted he is an automotive engineering scientist and inventor.  This applies to everything


----------



## westwall (Dec 10, 2019)

cnm said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Each degree of Celsius is approximately 2.12 degrees Fahrenheit. Thus, it is not as precise a measurement as Fahrenheit.
> ...








Wow, nice to see you don't understand precision at all.


----------



## Frannie (Dec 10, 2019)

westwall said:


> cnm said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...


Actually both scales can be divided into tenths or hundredths of a degree if that amount of precision is required so neither scale is more accurate


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Dec 10, 2019)

cnm said:


> Guess what will happen to house design when an 8ft sheet is a 2400 sheet?


Absolutely nothing, since all measurements will be metric....?


----------



## luchitociencia (Dec 10, 2019)

I had no problems using inches and feet out of meters and centimeters when I did remodeling to my house. No matter at all using pounds and no kilos when I look at the scale weight in my bathroom.

Not uncomfortable at all reading miles rather than kilometers while driving the car, and no big issue reading in Fahrenheit instead of Celsius on the thermometer.

But, when I fix my cars, which is my preferred hobby, here is when I love when American companies changed the SAE to Metric. Oh yes, to me metric sockets make more sense. I can buy Ford or Buick and be using the same tools bought for repair Honda and Hyundai. Love it.


----------



## Frannie (Dec 10, 2019)

luchitociencia said:


> I had no problems using inches and feet out of meters and centimeters when I did remodeling to my house. No matter at all using pounds and no kilos when I look at the scale weight in my bathroom.
> 
> Not uncomfortable at all reading miles rather than kilometers while driving the car, and no big issue reading in Fahrenheit instead of Celsius on the thermometer.
> 
> But, when I fix my cars, which is my preferred hobby, here is when I love when American companies changed the SAE to Metric. Oh yes, to me metric sockets make more sense. I can buy Ford or Buick and be using the same tools bought for repair Honda and Hyundai. Love it.


That is because Fords are made in China India or Mexico and Buicks are made from imported parts


----------



## zaangalewa (Dec 11, 2019)

fncceo said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > There doesn't seem to be a logical answer, except perhaps inertia.
> ...



The Fahrenheit scale is nowhere in the world "the tradition" (although it's part of a tradition).  Standard is Celsius and Kelvin. So this is not a good example for tradition - it's more a sign for the senility of the US-American culture and a kind of a strange egocentrism or blind nationalism.

And perhaps Albert Einstein - who called himself Ashkenazim and a citizen of the world - would had been without Switzerland a totally unknown German.


----------



## Frannie (Dec 17, 2019)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...


That's amazing admiral


----------



## Gdjjr (Dec 17, 2019)

fncceo said:


> Jimmy Carter tried to legislate the metric system into America in the '70s and it flopped miserably.


Is that why ALL American cars (except old ones and race cars) now require metric wrenches to work on metric bolts?

I remember going to work at a Datsun dealership just as they converted to Nissan- I had spent all my working life, to that point, using inch wrenches- boy, you talk about a culture shock- but, you get used to it. I prefer the inch system BTW-


----------



## Frannie (Dec 17, 2019)

Gdjjr said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> > Jimmy Carter tried to legislate the metric system into America in the '70s and it flopped miserably.
> ...


No metric is the standard everywhere but here, much of what is built here is actually imported parts, also we export what we build so metric just makes sense


----------



## Gdjjr (Dec 17, 2019)

Frannie said:


> No metric is the standard everywhere but here


Then why are new American cars all metric fasteners?


----------



## Frannie (Dec 17, 2019)

Gdjjr said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > No metric is the standard everywhere but here
> ...


1, Because many of the parts are made abroad
2. The cars are often shipped abroad
3. One standard is easier and 90 percent of the Earth is metric


----------



## Gdjjr (Dec 17, 2019)

Frannie said:


> 1, Because many of the parts are made abroad
> 2. The cars are often shipped abroad
> 3. One standard is easier and 90 percent of the Earth is metric


So, it's the standard- right?


----------



## Flash (Dec 17, 2019)

Mindful said:


> The Fahrenheit scale was devised by German scientist Daniel Gabriel Fahrenheit in 1724 and, in 1742, a Swedish astronomer named Andres Celsius came up with a less unwieldy system based on multiples of 10, which is the system used today in most of the world. PIXABAY
> 
> Why Does the U.S. Use Fahrenheit Instead of Celsius?




We do it just to piss of the Eurotrash.


----------



## Frannie (Dec 17, 2019)

Gdjjr said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > 1, Because many of the parts are made abroad
> ...


Not sure but if one or the other vanished life would sure be easier and tool companies would cry


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Dec 17, 2019)

In the electrical trade, at least here in the U.S., we still use the USCS system.  We use tools and materials that have sizes specified in inches, feet, and so on.  I think the same is true in most other construction trades as well.


----------



## HenryBHough (Dec 17, 2019)

Remember when some Democrat president tried to force interstate highway speed signs to go metric?

How many were quickly removed and became fireplace fuel in rural America?

If you do then you'll appreciate the flood of mercury if some future Maoistocrat tries to force America to centigrade.


----------



## Dick Foster (Dec 17, 2019)

Mindful said:


> The Fahrenheit scale was devised by German scientist Daniel Gabriel Fahrenheit in 1724 and, in 1742, a Swedish astronomer named Andres Celsius came up with a less unwieldy system based on multiples of 10, which is the system used today in most of the world. PIXABAY
> 
> Why Does the U.S. Use Fahrenheit Instead of Celsius?



While the metric system is based on powers of ten the Celsius temperature scale is based on the boiling and ice points of water. But in answer to your question, because we have shit for brains and should have transitioned  from imperial measures to the metric system decades ago. We began with imperial measures because we began as an English colony.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Dec 17, 2019)

I'll never forget going to work for a shop that made hydraulic systems in the eighties when I couldnt pick or choose since the oil industry crashed.
    The shop was a start up and the guy was a foreigner.
What'd he do? He went and bought all metric machines.....
    So here I am with 10k in inspection tools that are of course US based and he had jack shit in inspection equipment and told me I'd told him I had everything we'd need for inspection.
   Which of course I did.....for the US system.
I explained to him it's far easier to convert a metric print to US than to try and use metric machines and convert every measurement to US standard.
   Of course he'd already spent all his money on metric machines so he wasnt having any of it.
    Rolled my tools out to the truck,loaded em with the forklift and said adios.
     The place shut down within 6 months because no machinist had metric tools and they refused to work for him.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Dec 17, 2019)

playtime said:


> i would probably say resistance & laziness.  i remember when i was in high scool during the 70's, there was a 'push' to teach it - but the math dept tried to get the science dept to teach it & the science dept basically told them to get bent. soooooooooooooooo............
> 
> it was dropped pretty quickly & here we are.



  There's way more to it than that.
Whole industries would have to change the way they measured things at a ungodly cost to the companies and the workers.
     Basically my 10k in inspection tools would have become worthless overnight. As well as all the machines used to make those parts.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Dec 17, 2019)

Frannie said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...



  If you were a machinist you'd understand.
In the machining world we go by thousandths of an inch which is just as easy as the metric system.
   When we use fractions the tolerances are + or - .015 which are considered wide open. This also true if the the measurement is called out in say 12.5 inches rather than 12.500 which would be +or - .005
    When the dimension is called out in a three point decimal on a print you have + or - .005 tolerance.
     When you go to a four point decimal number such as .4501 the tolerance is usually +or- .001 unless otherwise specified.
   Once you get into tenths of a thousandths you'll get a + or - in tenths of a thousands on the print.

  So basically every dimension is broken down to .000 to .1000 of an inch. Which is easy to breakdown in your head.


----------



## Frannie (Dec 17, 2019)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...


Sorry one eighth is just not more logical than one tenth


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Dec 18, 2019)

Frannie said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Frannie said:
> ...



   One eighth is .125 thousandth of an inch,simple.


----------



## Mindful (Dec 18, 2019)

Fifty years ago, on 15th October 1962, British weather forecasts switched over from the Fahrenheit scale to Celsius. Fifty years on, some parts of the British media inexplicably cling on to Fahrenheit measures, and the UK Metric Association (UKMA) says it’s time to kill off Fahrenheit for good.

50 years of Celsius weather forecasts – time to kill off Fahrenheit for good? | Metric Views


----------



## Frannie (Dec 18, 2019)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



Metric is far easier and get used to it because you have no choice


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Dec 18, 2019)

Frannie said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Frannie said:
> ...



  I think you're missing my point entirely.
It's not a simple thing to switch to the metric system in industry.
   There are close to 19k machine shops in the US. Think of the cost of replacing or refitting billions of dollars worth of machines and inspection equipment.
  And thats just machine shops,there are many other industries that would be affected as well.
   The metric system is not coming to America.


----------



## Frannie (Dec 18, 2019)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


Actually industry in every country except the USA uses metric and we import metric products from every one of those countries, then we assemble those metric products here.  Thus we are already metric whether you like it or not. The USA also does not ship non metric products to a world that would reject our dumb system.

It's over unless you want the USA to isolate itself


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Dec 18, 2019)

Frannie said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Frannie said:
> ...



  LOL....I worked at a machine shop that also had a shop in mexico.
   And guess what,they used the US standard of measurement.


----------



## Frannie (Dec 18, 2019)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


Dude you are saying that you do not want American companies to ship to the rest of the World.  To say that you must hate the USA


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Dec 18, 2019)

Frannie said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Frannie said:
> ...



  We are shipping parts to other countries dimwit.


----------



## Frannie (Dec 18, 2019)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


Not imperial if they ask for metric we are not

You lose


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Dec 18, 2019)

Frannie said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Frannie said:
> ...



  Prove that statement.


----------



## Frannie (Dec 18, 2019)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


Economics and supply and demand prove this.  See either you give the customer what they need and can use or they buy it from another company or country


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Dec 18, 2019)

Frannie said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Frannie said:
> ...



  You're full of shit.
We accept trade goods that use the metric system just like they accept trade goods using US standards of measure.
  To say otherwise in moronic.


----------



## Frannie (Dec 18, 2019)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


So your claim is that NOTHING manufactured in the USA is made in the metric system?

Grow up

This lost a Mars orbiter you know, 99 percent of the World is metric we are the odd one out

Mars Probe Lost Due to Simple Math Error

130


----------



## westwall (Dec 18, 2019)

Frannie said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Frannie said:
> ...








The metric system is not superior to the old English system.  it is merely simpler to use by those who are uneducated.  Those who are educated have no problem using the standard system.  In my business I used both depending on where I was.  Invariably those who were not very smart or well educated had trouble even with the metric system.


----------



## westwall (Dec 18, 2019)

Frannie said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Frannie said:
> ...








So what.  We produce more than most of the the rest of the world does.


----------



## Frannie (Dec 18, 2019)

westwall said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



It is simpler to use one and not two, this is fact not opinion

Mars Probe Lost Due to Simple Math Error


----------



## Frannie (Dec 18, 2019)

westwall said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



And much of what we ship out is in the metric system because that is what they want and need


----------



## westwall (Dec 18, 2019)

Frannie said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Frannie said:
> ...









The standardized system of measurements is a far more accurate system.  The metric system was devised so that stupid people could understand easier.  I will take accuracy over simplicity any day of the week.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Dec 18, 2019)

westwall said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...


Of course, that is utter nonsense. Neither system is "more accurate".


----------



## Frannie (Dec 18, 2019)

westwall said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...



16 ounces in a pound and 12 inches in a foot is not more accurate than the metric system, except to idiots who can not do the conversions like you


----------



## Frannie (Dec 18, 2019)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Frannie said:
> ...



True but metric makes more sense


----------



## westwall (Dec 18, 2019)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Frannie said:
> ...









Yes, it is.  Especially in the measurement of temperatures.   The measurement of weight I will give to the metric system though.  That one is superior.


----------



## Frannie (Dec 18, 2019)

westwall said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...



Why


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Dec 18, 2019)

Frannie said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Frannie said:
> ...



   So what are those items?


----------



## Frannie (Dec 18, 2019)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


Duh, were you dropped often

High Quality Metric Fasteners that are built to withstand heavy loads

http://www.metricbolt.com/dfar-compliance/


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Dec 18, 2019)

Frannie said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Frannie said:
> ...



  As someone who made a living off the US system for 25 years I can tell you it's just as easy to decipher the decimal system as it is to decipher the metric system.
  Fractions are simple as well for those with a brain.
I mean really,how hard is to understand that 1/16 of an inch is just that. A 1/16 of an inch or 0.0625 in thousands.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Dec 18, 2019)

Frannie said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Frannie said:
> ...



   Are you serious?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Dec 18, 2019)

Frannie said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Frannie said:
> ...



 Dont be dumber than you have to be.
Whether you measure in metric or US has nothing to do with strength.

     I built flight hardware for the NASA Shuttle program,as in the actual space craft.
    We used US standards of measurement.
 Are you claiming other nations could build a better craft with the metric system?
    I regularly held tolerances of less than .001 of an inch. The average human hair measures .002 with blacks measuring around .006.
   I can also hold .0005 but you have to be more careful.

   Your whole spiel about the metric system being more accurate is complete bullshit.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Dec 18, 2019)

westwall said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...



  I can somewhat agree to that.


----------



## Frannie (Dec 18, 2019)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...



Again I have three tool stacks partly because I must have at least two of everything.  One of everything would be simpler.

Give up


----------



## Frannie (Dec 18, 2019)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



You ask for proof that metric parts are made in the USA, and I humiliated you

LOL your head must be really hard being how often you slam it on the wall

NASA? did you pump the pure O2 into the gemini capsule?  you know the one where toast was made


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Dec 18, 2019)

Frannie said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Frannie said:
> ...



  What the fuck does that have to do with anything?
  And what exactly is a tool stack?
As someone who's worked on cars and as a machinist I've never heard the term.
    Sounds made up.


----------



## Frannie (Dec 18, 2019)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


I have three of these genius, they are called tool stacks

Just imagine three of these units side by side


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Dec 18, 2019)

Frannie said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Frannie said:
> ...



  Uhhhh....thats called a tool box. I have three Kennedys that are far higher in quality than a Crapsman.  
    I also have a Gerstner set up with a top box,middle box and a riser that goes for over 3k....without tools in it. I keep all my high end tools in the Gerstner... As in 10k worth.


----------



## Frannie (Dec 18, 2019)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



It's a tool stack.  I have tools I bought, my fathers and grandfathers tap and die tools.  The fact that you do not know the difference between a tool stack and a tool box is hysterical...………………..

Tool box




LOL ignorance is precious


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Dec 18, 2019)

Frannie said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Frannie said:
> ...



  LOL ....Crapsman is total garbage.


----------



## Frannie (Dec 18, 2019)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



The tool is not the point, the task is the point.

You enjoy your 20 grand worth of tools to fix your Yugo


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 18, 2019)

When it is 32 degrees Fahrenheit it is 0 degrees Celsius 

Celsius is just too cold!


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Dec 18, 2019)

westwall said:


> Yes, it is. Especially in the measurement of temperatures.


100% false. Thats is utterly absurd.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Dec 18, 2019)

Frannie said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Frannie said:
> ...



   Does it look like I drive a yugo?





 
  Look here son....I made a living with tools so complicated you couldnt use em.
    Quality tools are absolutely necessary when you make a living with them.
    You're the type guy who would buy a Pittsburgh Micrometer set of three for 35 bucks when a set of three quality Mics in say a Mitutoyo or Starrett will run for 360 bucks and 600 respectively and you'd wonder why your shit was out of tolerance.


----------



## Frannie (Dec 18, 2019)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...





HereWeGoAgain said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



Actually it looks like you braced the falling garage after a tornado as the roof is crooked.

LOL

Merry Christmas


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Dec 18, 2019)

Frannie said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Frannie said:
> ...



  Ya got a wandering eye by chance?
Merry Christmas to you as well.


----------



## Frannie (Dec 18, 2019)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



No it appears that you drive the bodies to the mausoleum in a Toyota


HereWeGoAgain said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



You mean the license plate and the address to the mausoleum and crematorium...……

The chimney in the back?

LOL


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Dec 18, 2019)

Frannie said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Frannie said:
> ...



  Oh....thats called a Porte Cochere for those of us that are educated,it's a carport for simpletons.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Dec 18, 2019)

Frannie said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Frannie said:
> ...



  Why yes it is. In fact there are two of them.
But good luck finding my location since I live in a gated community that doesnt allow the disclosure of that info.

Peasant .......


----------



## westwall (Dec 18, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> When it is 32 degrees Fahrenheit it is 0 degrees Celsius
> 
> Celsius is just too cold!







If you are going to use the celsius scale, you would be better off just using the Kelvin scale instead.


----------



## westwall (Dec 18, 2019)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, it is. Especially in the measurement of temperatures.
> ...










Nope.  Fahrenheit is a more precise scale.  It took hundreds of years to set them as well.


----------



## Frannie (Dec 18, 2019)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



Looks like a mausoleum...……………….

Never met anyone who lived in a mausoleum before


----------



## Frannie (Dec 18, 2019)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



Most cemeteries are gated...………………..

You have a long bed on the Tundra for moving the coffins?

PS. You want me to give a shit what Texas cemetery you live in, but I don't, you want me to care so bad that you give away your address, license plate then tell me that you live in a gated community for old people who want to live near their loved ones in the mausoleum.....

Nobody cares, least of all me


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 18, 2019)

westwall said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > When it is 32 degrees Fahrenheit it is 0 degrees Celsius
> ...


That reply is an absolute zero


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Dec 18, 2019)

Frannie said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Frannie said:
> ...



   LOL.....you think the inside of a custom built home looks like a mausoleum?
    What you pictured looks like a triple length trailer.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Dec 18, 2019)

Frannie said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Frannie said:
> ...



   Dude...your shit keeps getting weaker with every post.
You sure ya want to continue?


----------



## Frannie (Dec 18, 2019)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



Hell yea, I love playing with Texas retards.  You lived in Waco with the cult for long?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Dec 18, 2019)

Frannie said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Frannie said:
> ...



  You've just shown yourself to be a mental midget.
Where is NASA located?


----------



## westwall (Dec 18, 2019)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...







frannie is a well known ignorant troll.  Tool boxes like that are merely referred to as "my box'.  Any mechanic, or AP will know what is being talked about.  I have one set of tools, it is a very well set up set of tools, don't get me wrong, but i only have the one set.  Of course, one of my tools is probably as expensive as all of frannies, plus frannies single wide.


----------



## Frannie (Dec 18, 2019)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



NASA has multiple locations turd, now you tell me where you work, your address, your license plate and show a photo of your tornado destroyed garage as though I will give a shit.

If I did give a shit, which I do not your internet provider and IP address would pretty much pinpoint the hospital that you are posting from

Do you ever feel guilty for cooking those two astronauts in pure O2

Supergenius


----------



## Frannie (Dec 18, 2019)

westwall said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Frannie said:
> ...



I have modern tools and tools from the 1800s.

PS There is no set of tools that has everything needed.  Though the idiots buying snap on because they can get a tool they never hit replaced if they can catch up with the truck will never know this.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Dec 18, 2019)

Frannie said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Frannie said:
> ...



 You sound jealous as hell!!


----------



## Frannie (Dec 18, 2019)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



Dude I own 3 SUVs 3 cars and a boat and have a company vehicle, why would I be jealous of a turd who lives in a gated old folks community that doesn't allow pink flamingoes?

So are you proud that NASA cooked astronauts in pure O2?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Dec 18, 2019)

Frannie said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Frannie said:
> ...



  What the hell did you just post?


----------



## MeBelle (Dec 18, 2019)

Because *WE WANT TO!!!!*


----------



## westwall (Dec 18, 2019)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...







A bunch of nonsense.  Those are all Hotwheels.


----------



## Frannie (Dec 19, 2019)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


Dude I own 3 SUVs 3 cars and a boat and have a company vehicle, why would I be jealous of a turd who lives in a gated old folks community that doesn't allow pink flamingoes?

So are you proud that NASA cooked astronauts in pure O2?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Dec 19, 2019)

Frannie said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Frannie said:
> ...



  Why would anyone buy three SUV's?
Sounds like bullshit to me.


----------



## xyz (Dec 19, 2019)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Liters are too small, as are kilometers and kilograms.  Think  about filling up your car and it taking 80 liters.  Distances work better than kilometers. Everyone would love to weigh 75 kilos but the range is too wide. .


A kilogram is about 2 lbs., so how can it be too small? Pounds can be more precise if you don't want to do decimal point stuff like 14.3 kg or whatever.

Really I don't see one system better, it's what you're used to.

On the other hand there is stuff in English system which is based on 12 or 16 which isn't as intuitive, and the way to measure subdivisions of an inch in 1/64ths or 1/32s of an inch is awkward.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Dec 19, 2019)

xyz said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Liters are too small, as are kilometers and kilograms.  Think  about filling up your car and it taking 80 liters.  Distances work better than kilometers. Everyone would love to weigh 75 kilos but the range is too wide. .
> ...



  Thats why I prefer the decimal system for measuring.
At the same time fractions are easy if you use em a lot.


----------



## xyz (Dec 19, 2019)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> xyz said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...


Most rulers only have 1/16ths of an inch. I guess it's no big deal since it's only slightly larger than a mm.

Of course you can say something like 0.35", but you have to calculate that to match a ruler.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Dec 19, 2019)

xyz said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > xyz said:
> ...



   I know all fractions decimal equivalents since I worked with them so much.
   And most of my measuring was done with calipers and micrometers so there was no conversion necessary. 
  I still use them in the garage after I retired for doing projects.


----------



## Frannie (Dec 19, 2019)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



2 parents and 2 kids of driving age, equals 4 drivers.

Too bad your parents kicked you out then you became a morticians helper


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Dec 19, 2019)

Frannie said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Frannie said:
> ...



   You have to work?
How sad. I retired at 46 eight years ago.


----------



## Frannie (Dec 19, 2019)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



I also bought Google stock and can't wait for the company to be broken up into smaller companies...…………..

When I do retire I become a full time day trader

Enjoy your foodstamps


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Dec 19, 2019)

Frannie said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Frannie said:
> ...



  Yeah those food stamps are great!!!
I bought this house with em....in cash.


----------



## Frannie (Dec 19, 2019)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



And the Tundra is s


HereWeGoAgain said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



Well if you want to live in a old folks mausoleum more power to ya...…………………..

My neighbors have kids that play with my puppies


----------



## beautress (Dec 19, 2019)

Mindful said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...


The war's over and I love my Pfaff sewing machine. Unfortunately, the repairman died.  But I still loved its quiet operation and its power without announcing a groaning sound when going through 12 layers of denim....

I loved learning about the millimeters and centimeters, meter, etc., but temperature? 98.6 ain't bad.


----------



## RandomPoster (Jan 13, 2020)

Heights:

6 feet 2 inches = 1.879 meters
6 feet tall = 1.829 meters.

  That actually seems awkward.


----------



## Mindful (Jan 13, 2020)

beautress said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > fncceo said:
> ...



The Pfaff is like a knife going through butter.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jan 13, 2020)

westwall said:


> Fahrenheit is a more precise scale.


That makes no sense on any level. There is no farenheit temperature that cannot be expressed in degC.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jan 13, 2020)

RandomPoster said:


> 6 feet 2 inches = 1.879 meters
> 6 feet tall = 1.829 meters.
> 
> That actually seems awkward.


Because you are not used to it.


----------

